# Ways To Connect To The Guru - Suggestions?



## angrisha (May 26, 2014)

I have a general question for the sangat... 

I recently have started a new business and I find myself not having time to actually read Gurbani or go to the Gurdwara as much as I would like to. As a result I'm feeling disconnected from my faith (i.e. Im getting to caught up in everyday nonsense). When I do have an evening to go (which sometimes may only be Saturday) or a moment to read... I find that I am too tired and would rather sleep. 

So Im up for suggestions as to where and how I can make more space (time?)? I tend to listen to Gurbani in the morning on my way to work but thats about it right now.


----------



## gur_meet (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Suggestions?*

A change in life's circumstances is also a time to re look and reconnect. 
I have had  to change houses , cities and that meant new place , new people new gurdwara. A reset of everything.  The change meant that the old pattern had gone. So also the old way of thinking and relating. The established pattern may mean a position in gurdwara. People look at you differently. You may then takeon air. A new place meant no ego positions . New way to connect.

When you are away from something then you appreciate it more.Less of gurbani in an established pattern means life is calling to go up. More difficult a circumstance means more courage is needed.

With respect to gurbani it is not the time that matters but how you are changing is what matters .There are people who spend years reading gurbani or in a gurdwara . How much have they changed !!!
You yourself have to ask the question what this change means. 
How you should relate to gurbani. 
How you should connect. 
In what way.
Even while working the connection can be there.


----------



## aristotle (May 27, 2014)

If you would like to access Gurbani on the go on your Android device you can use apps like Sundar Gutka, Dhur Ki Baani, Gurbani Nirvaan etc...


----------



## chazSingh (May 27, 2014)

angrisha said:


> I have a general question for the sangat...
> 
> I recently have started a new business and I find myself not having time to actually read Gurbani or go to the Gurdwara as much as I would like to. As a result I'm feeling disconnected from my faith (i.e. Im getting to caught up in everyday nonsense). When I do have an evening to go (which sometimes may only be Saturday) or a moment to read... I find that I am too tired and would rather sleep.
> 
> So Im up for suggestions as to where and how I can make more space (time?)? I tend to listen to Gurbani in the morning on my way to work but thats about it right now.



know that guru ji exists in all that you interact with daily...if you consciously think you are serving Guru Ji in all your interactions, you are doing divine service throughout your whole day...many oppotunities to be helpful, loving, kind, supportive, truthful...

and then continue with your contemplation of Gurbani whenever you can...

i wake up in the middle of the night to do my intense contemplation...
during the day you put into practice...

it was difficult to begin with getting up and breaking my sleep...but i soon realised that i didnt need as much sleep as i thought...


----------



## ActsOfGod (May 27, 2014)

angrisha said:


> I have a general question for the sangat...
> 
> I recently have started a new business and I find myself not having time to actually read Gurbani or go to the Gurdwara as much as I would like to. As a result I'm feeling disconnected from my faith (i.e. Im getting to caught up in everyday nonsense). When I do have an evening to go (which sometimes may only be Saturday) or a moment to read... I find that I am too tired and would rather sleep.
> 
> So Im up for suggestions as to where and how I can make more space (time?)? I tend to listen to Gurbani in the morning on my way to work but thats about it right now.



Vaheguru is everywhere, onmipresent, in every atom in the Universe.  So you cannot go anywhere without God being present there.  You can never be disconnected from Him.  He is as close as your own heart, and ever-present.  We just need to open our eyes and recognize Him.

As far as having the time and energy to read and study Gurbani, there are ways as others have pointed out to use technology and N.E.T (No Extra Time).  A few examples:

* Listening to Gurbani on a CD while driving to & from work
* Reading Gurbani on your Android device or iPhone while standing in line at the grocery store
* Doing silent "30-second meditations" in the brief pauses during the day (close your eyes and go within to reconnect, it only takes a few seconds)
* Performing Simran with your heart and mind while engaged in your business
* Looking for opportunities to serve during the day (when you are action-oriented, you are putting into effect what you learned from Gurbani -- this is also Seva and Simran)
* Giving yourself 5 minutes every morning before starting your first worldly task to focus on Naam and align yourself for the day.

Hope this helps and Good Luck!

AoG


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Jun 4, 2014)

About a year and a half ago I changed job which was a big change in working hours, it made me realise what I had previously; the luxury to study Gurbani, listen to more katha etc as I had more time to myself.

So, now the train journeys are my moment of self development, reading, contemplating, etc you just need to change your mindset as you get accustomed to your new routine.  

Also, your days might seem choc-a-block at the moment because its new, no doubt once the dust settles you will find more time as processes get better in your business/rountine etc.

Main thing is to continue the journey of self development regardless of amount of time, its more quality than quantity and finding the small ways to do this in your day.  All the best.


----------

